# Prayers requested for my DH



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2010)

He has been getting increasingly short of breath with very minimal exertion. We got a doctor's appt. The doctor was concerned from the rash on his leg and his bruising and other symptoms, enough to say that he would maybe need a transfusion immediately and maybe he wouldn't be Ok to go to Hawaii on the 8th. After the CBC, they told us to take the lab results to the ER and he would be admitted, which he was. Everything is low, low, low; red, white, platelets, hemoglobin etc. The weird thing I noticed when I got home, holding onto the lab results for any information at all, was that at the top of the paper it literally says, "Panic  Lab Results  Panic". I guess the lab wants to make sure the doctor doesn't just stick in the chart for the next visit. Anyway, I could use some prayers for him, for me, too. Our house is being painted inside and everything is a mess and I work all year while hanging on to my precious time in Hawaii, which may not happen at this point. And I know that sounds trivial in the face of serious illness, but it means not only no Hawaii time, but disappointing my best friend who is spending the first week with us and Sam's son and DIL who are renting a week with us for the second week.
Thanks Tug friends,
Liz


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2010)

We'll be praying!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz, best wishes for your DHs speedy recovery. Did this happen suddenly or have his symptoms been happening for a while? Once stable, I'd think he can recuperate as well in Hawaii as at home, though he may not feel up to a lot of strenuous outings. 

In case of a less desirable diagnosis, you DO have trip insurance that will pay for cancellation, no?

Your family will be in the thoughts of the TUG family. Best wishes

Jim Ricks


----------



## BevL (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, Liz, and will be thinking good thoughts for you and your husband.

Take care of yourself too.  Your husband needs you sharp to keep track of everything that's going on and it's really easy to forego sleep, food and a few minutes of sanity in crazy days at a hospital.

Bev


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2010)

Praying for your husband and you, too, right now. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz - My prayers are with you and your husband for a speedy recovery from whatever it is that is causing his symptoms. 

I don't think that it is trivial of you to be thinking of your vacation at a time like this. Especially when the vacation is so close. It is natural to be focused on something that you were looking forward to.

Prayers for both of you.

Elaine


----------



## capjak (Jul 2, 2010)

My prayers are with you.  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Liz,
All my love and prayers. It doesn't sound trivial at all. Life is so complicated and vacations are the one escape from the reality - and now your reality is even more complicated. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Dori (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear husband.

Dori


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 2, 2010)

God bless both of you.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz,
I hope they find out specifically what is wrong with your DH and hopefully it will be able to be cured or at least managed.  I will add both of you to my prayer list and please keep us posted regarding his progress.  Please take care of yourself also.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 2, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your husband.  Just hope everything turns out to be all right when all of the test results are in.


----------



## caterina25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your dear husband.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you, Tuggers. I am about to head down there now.
Liz


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz, I hope you are able to get an accurate diagosis and treatment for your DH.  I don't think it is trivial to be upset about not getting the much needed Hawaiian vacation.  I can empathize with you about your house being in chaos due to painting, etc.  Mine is that way, too, and has been for quite some time.  Add to that the other stresses going on in our family and I had a minor melt-down in a parking lot yesterday--just because I dropped something.  I only say this to let you know that exhaustion and emotional/mental stress can really take its toll on a person and that you are not being at all trivial or petty worrying about your vacation--it is more than just a vacation--it is your healing time.  I hope you can get some time soon.  

If you can, get some help with the household and yard chores.  If you can't, try not to worry about them.  Carve out one room that you can keep clean and clutter-free.  That is your sanctuary.  You need a place of sanctuary in your home for sanity's sake.  Even if it is just the bathroom, make that room sacred.  

Lists.  I can't remember anything anymore.  If it isn't written down, it doesn't happen.  Often, it doesn't happen anyway.  Just keep the bills paid and try not to fret about the other paperwork.  

Jim (passepartout) wrote something in another thread about passing one more test of adulthood.  That was a very enlightening sentiment for me.  All of these illnesses, etc do test us.  We all go through them with varying degrees of success.  I find it helps me to think of navigating the test.  IOW, I try not to focus on the problem but on gracefully navigating the storm.  I am not trying to preach one religion or another so I hope no one will take what I am going to say in that way.  When I am navigating a storm, I try to reflect on the story in the New Testament about Peter walking on the water during the storm.  When he focused on the raging storm and the billowing waves, he became afraid and started to sink into the depths.  However, when he focused on Jesus, he was able to find enough faith or grace to hold on.  Now, whether or not you believe this story to be factual is not the point.  I am just trying to give a visual example of what I find useful.  Focusing on the stormy nature of our problems is not helpful.  Focusing on grace (however you want to define that for yourself) does help me.  Jim's sentiment about the tests of adulthood reminded me of where my focus would be most helpful.

Still, lack of sleep and poor nutrition will take its toll.  Do not neglect to take care of your body.

Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm bless with the samethin' as your hubby is at 65, Liz.

My wife & Daughter have had with me on the shortness of breath with little exertion, quit puffin' on the cigars & Booze almost two months now.

Went to the Doc with a rash of little red dots all over parts of my body that the skin peeled-off of the red dots like a sunburn does on your skin after bein' in the sun for a long time, kinda looks like the measles & he gave me a couple of prescriptions. He told me my body is tryin' to tell me somethin'! As far as the shortness of breath well the Doc said I have a long ways to go to improve!

I'm doin' a little better but not improvin' that much so I hope your hubby starts to get better sooner than I am!


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 2, 2010)

*Prayers flying your way*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> He has been getting increasingly short of breath with very minimal exertion. We got a doctor's appt. The doctor was concerned from the rash on his leg and his bruising and other symptoms, enough to say that he would maybe need a transfusion immediately and maybe he wouldn't be Ok to go to Hawaii on the 8th. After the CBC, they told us to take the lab results to the ER and he would be admitted, which he was. Everything is low, low, low; red, white, platelets, hemoglobin etc. The weird thing I noticed when I got home, holding onto the lab results for any information at all, was that at the top of the paper it literally says, "Panic  Lab Results  Panic". I guess the lab wants to make sure the doctor doesn't just stick in the chart for the next visit. Anyway, I could use some prayers for him, for me, too. Our house is being painted inside and everything is a mess and I work all year while hanging on to my precious time in Hawaii, which may not happen at this point. And I know that sounds trivial in the face of serious illness, but it means not only no Hawaii time, but disappointing my best friend who is spending the first week with us and Sam's son and DIL who are renting a week with us for the second week.
> Thanks Tug friends,
> Liz



Liz:  I sure hope the doctor is able to give your DH something that will make him feel right and be able to travel to Big Island.  We hoped to meet you there.  This morning (in Maui) we are going to have to take my husband to a walk-in clinic!  He is extremely congested and coughed all night.  Do not like the sound of his breathing!  Keep us posted. Cathyb


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2010)

All good thoughts, Liz, for you and your husband and the rest of the family ...

Echoing what others have said, take care of yourself and try to focus on what you can do, and what you can control, rather than what you can't.  I love Rose's idea of making one room your sanctuary in the midst of all the chaos.  That's a GREAT suggestion for helping you through this temporary rough patch, but it's also a good plan for everyday living.

I don't blame you a bit for being disappointed that your vacation plans may not work out this year.  Don't feel selfish or guilty or anything else bad about those feelings!  The one thing we all have in common on TUG is knowing that our vacations contribute greatly to our overall well-being - they're the sanity that keeps us going when real life becomes insane.    I'm sure your friends won't be putting their similar disappointment ahead of their concern for your husband's health issues, just as I'm sure you're not either.  It's okay to feel both.  Whenever you all do manage to take that trip together, it will be that much more special.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Praying for you and your Hubby.

Suzanne


----------



## Darlene (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz
May God bless your family.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

Liz, have you got news?  We are anxiously awaiting to hear...

I am praying for you and your hubby, Liz.  Don't feel badly about thinking about the trip to Hawaii.  You NEED a trip to Hawaii about now.  I hope the news isn't so dire that your relaxing trip isn't canceled.  

Conch Man, I hope you get better, too.  You are a sweetheart.  I will always remember that tag line about arguing with idiots!  You have a great sense of humor.  My prayers are with you, too.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 2, 2010)

There are more days ahead for holidays, Liz.  Be thankful this didn't happen on your vacation as you have family and friends to call on for support.  My prayers are with you...and you too ConchMan.

Brian


----------



## ricoba (Jul 2, 2010)

Bless you and your husband Liz.  It just seems to be one thing after another sometimes doesn't it.

I hope all works out well and you can get away to HI as planned.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 2, 2010)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 3, 2010)

Liz, hugs and prayers for both you and your husband.  shaggy


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 3, 2010)

Any update Liz?

I know what you mean with the house painters, when my Mom's cancer returned with a vengence I was in the midst of having new windows put in the house! When it rains it pours.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you Cindy & Brian, you both are very nice & I do hope I get better as time goes-on as well as Liz's hubby. Thanks for the quote again Cindy, think you are the "Sweetheart" here!!!

*"* *Don't argue with a fool as they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience! "*


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 3, 2010)

Liz,

My heart goes out to you. I know you have been having a bad time of it. My best wishes and prayers are with you.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 3, 2010)

Well no news is good news, so this isn't good news. One, they discovered a large mass on his left kidney that they are pretty sure is malignant, but the good part is they think it hasn't spread. So they are bringing in his urologist to consult and operate. They are probably going to do a bone marrow aspiration test, they have given him 6 pints of blood and his blood count on all levels is way low. You have to wear a mask in his room, only sterilized water, no fresh fruit or vegies. I think his primary care doctor said it could be displastic anemia or something like that. I am sure it started with "dis" and that is what I find when I google it. I am seriously, probably, and most likely, going to bite the bullet on hoping to get another year of work in before retirement. I want to be here for Sam and be able to help him get well without the additional stress of working as a kindergarten teacher, which, fun as it is, exhausts me.
We are obviously canceling Hawaii. I have told my girlfriend to see if she can find someone to go with her for the first week. Still thinking this all through.
Thanks and please keep on praying for us both,
And do not, not, not, dismiss tiredness, shortness of breath and paleness as just signs of aging. The nurses were amazed he could even stand at the ER!
Liz


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh Liz, all my love and prayers. How many years have you been teaching? It is a very exhausting job- I teach 2nd - and k is even harder. Think hard - the job may be your outlet - or maybe it will only add additional stress - I see both sides.

Remember you can start and  leave anytime. The kids are resilient. 

Love, Ellen


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2010)

Liz, I am sorry to read the recent update.   

You and your husband are in the thoughts and prayers of many.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 3, 2010)

*Oh dear, Liz*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> He has been getting increasingly short of breath with very minimal exertion. We got a doctor's appt. The doctor was concerned from the rash on his leg and his bruising and other symptoms, enough to say that he would maybe need a transfusion immediately and maybe he wouldn't be Ok to go to Hawaii on the 8th. After the CBC, they told us to take the lab results to the ER and he would be admitted, which he was. Everything is low, low, low; red, white, platelets, hemoglobin etc. The weird thing I noticed when I got home, holding onto the lab results for any information at all, was that at the top of the paper it literally says, "Panic  Lab Results  Panic". I guess the lab wants to make sure the doctor doesn't just stick in the chart for the next visit. Anyway, I could use some prayers for him, for me, too. Our house is being painted inside and everything is a mess and I work all year while hanging on to my precious time in Hawaii, which may not happen at this point. And I know that sounds trivial in the face of serious illness, but it means not only no Hawaii time, but disappointing my best friend who is spending the first week with us and Sam's son and DIL who are renting a week with us for the second week.
> Thanks Tug friends,
> Liz



So sorry the news is what it is and we will miss seeing you in Kona!  When I had breast cancer I was told to keep thinking the angels are carrying away that 'bad stuff' from the body and dumping it far away.  I am still here 18 years later.  Science has come a long way.  Cathyb


----------



## macko420 (Jul 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your husband.  We are all thinking of both of you and hoping and praying for the best.  Hang in there and don't forget to take care of yourself too.


----------



## susieq (Jul 3, 2010)

So sorry to read this.............Thoughts and prayers are with you both. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 3, 2010)

So sorry to read your updated news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 4, 2010)

My prayers and best wishes to you and your hubby Liz.  What a tough thing to be confronted with.  I hope he has a full recovery!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 4, 2010)

*Prayers*

My prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## froggy1944 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news.  Will keep you both in my prayers.

Amy


----------



## suzanne (Jul 4, 2010)

Liz, sorry to hear this latest news on your Hubby. My heart goes out to you both. Please think hard about leaving your job. Could you maybe take a 3 to 6 month leave of absence under the family leave act? Having gone thru the last 3 years with my DH and his bout with cancer, trust me you will need an outlet. My prayers are with you both.

Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2010)

Liz, one thing is sure: your family's life is taking a change in direction. Whatever happens, it won't be the same as it's been. For a while, it'll be 'take it one hour at-a-time', then a day at a time, then you'll be able to start to make some long range plans. Your plate is full with your husbands illness. Look after that as best you can. I know you had been concerned with moving to a retirement community and/or retirement. Those concerns will wait. 

The TUG family will be here with emotional support. Take care of yourself and DH. Gather family and friends around you and take whatever help is offered.

Best wishes for a happy outcome...

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 4, 2010)

Hugs and prayers for you, Liz, and for your DH.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers for you and your husband.

Marty


----------



## funtime (Jul 4, 2010)

Liz my best wishes for you and your husband in this very difficult time.  Please also remember that it can often take several days - and even weeks - before there is a firm diagnosis and a plan for treatment for your husband.  You need to get all of that information plus scrutinize your health insurance and your husband's health insurance.  If your insurance is dependent upon your teaching job, do not quit it without fully looking into all of the ramifications as to your health insurance.  People can run up huge bills and even if you are eligible for COBRA if you retire (??) that only lasts for 18 months.  Health insurance can be a life or death issue so be careful that you are fully covered before you resign your employment as 18 months can come mighty quickly.  Best of everything.  Funtime aka Janette


----------



## swift (Jul 4, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Oh Liz, all my love and prayers. How many years have you been teaching? It is a very exhausting job- I teach 2nd - and k is even harder. Think hard - the job may be your outlet - or maybe it will only add additional stress - I see both sides.
> 
> Remember you can start and  leave anytime. The kids are resilient.
> 
> Love, Ellen



I agree. There are quite a few of our teachers in our district that job share. Especially in the lower grades. Will your district allow you to do that?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't given notice yet. Hoping they will let me still get the $20,000 insurance buyout to help pay for insurance. I was going to go another year and it would mean $6.000 a year more, but it has been Sam who has been taking care of me, taking care of the house, cooking dinner etc. I can't do that really and teach, I'm too wiped out. Plus, depending on what we are dealing with, if his immune system is still compromised, I can't really be with a bunch of 5 year olds and not bring all kinds of germs home with me. Hopefully, we'll know more soon.
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers and support. What a caring community Tug is.
Liz


----------



## Nickfromct (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm praying for a speedy recovery for Sam.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear Liz, you and your husband will remain in my thoughts and prayers. 

There are so many medical procedures and therapies available these days. When you find out what the doctors are recommending, make sure to get a second opinion from a top specialist. More and more people are recovering and resuming an  active life after receiving treatments that weren't even available a few years ago. Think positive.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 5, 2010)

*Prayers*

for you and Sam that treatment will be successful.

Is there a time deadline for deciding to retire now?  With so many variables yet to be determined regarding prognosis and treatment, I am hoping that come the start of the school year, things will be stabilized enough for you to return to teaching for another year.

Barb


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 5, 2010)

busy praying for your husbands speedy recevery. sending you positive thoughts. keep us posted.


----------



## canada-dd (Jul 5, 2010)

just heard of your predicament..  please know my thoguhts and prayers are with you and DH... and also for you too ConchMan

regards, Don


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 5, 2010)

Our school starts on August 11, so there isn't much time.  I had a nice break with some good friends yesterday with wine, food and laughter, that was wonderful. The house painter is done and I am still trying to put things away. I will be heading down to the hospital soon.
Liz


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Our prays are with you.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope and pray that things turn around soon.

Hugs....


----------



## chellej (Jul 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I hope the treatments are sucessful.

I worry about  my DH because he has similar symptoms but refuses to go to the doctor.

Make sure to take time for yourself.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 6, 2010)

Liz:

May the L-rd protect you and your family.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will keep both of you in my prayers.  Hope the doctors can help in some way.  We never know what life will bring us; I believe that everyone's prayers are will help.


----------



## mas (Jul 6, 2010)

canada-dd said:


> just heard of your predicament..  please know my thoguhts and prayers are with you and DH... and also for you too ConchMan
> 
> regards, Don



Ditto:  Here's hoping for a good outcome with DH.  Take care of yourself too.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been through something very similar Liz.  Take good care of yourself.  Caregiving is tough.  I also think the 'unknown' is the hardest part.  I hate uncertainty - just give me some news one way or the other!!!  I want you to know I am praying for you both.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your prayers. I think they are helping. Today I got the news that he does not acute leukemia (a test sent out and just came back). He is stronger and looks good. They are giving him blood and other things to get him ready for surgery, which no one has told me about scheduling, but I'm thinking Thursday.
Liz


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update and good news. Our prayers will keep on coming your way


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update...prayers continuing.

Marty


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Liz,
So sorry to hear about your husband, sorry I didn;t hear sooner as the WI-FI was out here at KHV. We will miss getting together next week ,but please know that we are praying for you and will continue to pray.

So many encouraging words for all of us in this thread!


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 7, 2010)

More prayers going your way and take care of yourself too.


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 7, 2010)

Caring thoughts being sent your way


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that things aren't going well. I am part of a prayer group here at work and I emailed the other members to ask for their petitions for you and your husband. God bless.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 7, 2010)

Liz, sorry to hear about your husband's illness. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, no clear diagnosis yet and the doctors can't seem to agree on what to do. The urologist, whom we know and like, is concerned about surgery because his blood count is so low and this is a massive and major surgery with 3 surgeons and possible complications. He wants a bond marrow test first. The hemetologist is pretty sure we don't need the bone marrow test and wants to get the enlarged spleen out ASAP. The surgeon chosen to do that was talking about doing it tomorrow, but the urologist won't be available. They are giving him shots of neutropen (?) to bring up the white blood count and gave him a shot of Vitamin K, which I know is for clotting. So, trying to trust in God, to get him through this and home.
Liz


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 8, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Thanks, no clear diagnosis yet and the doctors can't seem to agree on what to do. The urologist, whom we know and like, is concerned about surgery because his blood count is so low and this is a massive and major surgery with 3 surgeons and possible complications. He wants a bond marrow test first. The hemetologist is pretty sure we don't need the bone marrow test and wants to get the enlarged spleen out ASAP. The surgeon chosen to do that was talking about doing it tomorrow, but the urologist won't be available. They are giving him shots of neutropen (?) to bring up the white blood count and gave him a shot of Vitamin K, which I know is for clotting. So, trying to trust in God, to get him through this and home.
> Liz



Try to get some sleep, Liz...(I tend to stay up at night myself so I'm also online now) maybe some classical music at a low volume - or try some talk radio.  I tend to turn things over and over and can't get my thoughts to settle down to allow me to sleep when faced with a situation like yours. Reading doesn't work as I want to stay awake for the story  But I've found the radio at a low  volume set to a timer of 30 or 60 minutes usually works. I've said a few extra prayers  tonight for you and Sam after reading your post. Take care.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 8, 2010)

Surgery is tomorrow or early Saturday morning.
Liz


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, Liz.  We continue to pray for Sam, his medical team, you, and your family.


----------



## g4fishing (Jul 9, 2010)

Liz,

I am sorry to hear about your husband.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Greg


----------



## pittle (Jul 9, 2010)

Liz - sorry to hear about Sam.  I have already said a prayer for the both of you and his medical team.  

Family members are so precious and I know from experience how having a husband undergoing surgery for a cancerous mass is.  While some folks did not know it, I was a wreck insdie.  I pray that you are as fortunate as we were and the doctor can get everything and with some radiation and chemo, he will be deemed "cured".  my hubby goes for his 2 year check-up on Tuesday and we are so thankful that he got a "clean bill of health" last year.  We are hoping for the same - especially before he goes on Medicare in the fall (that is another unknown).


----------



## Glynda (Jul 10, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers for a successful surgery and your peace of mind, Liz.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 10, 2010)

Good News!! Sam had the surgery Friday evening and is in intensive care. We don't have a reading yet on whether his blood counts will now normalize, that is what the doctor hoped would happen. The spleen was huge and the kidney which was all tumor was maybe about 8 by 10 inches. We won't have any results from the biopsies until Tuesday. I spent the night at a motel down there and got no sleep, and am glad to be home for now. Thank you for your prayers and please continue to keep him in prayer for a complete recovery. I have decided I am retiring to be with him this year whatever else life brings us.
Blessings,
Liz


----------



## mayson12 (Jul 11, 2010)

Liz,

I hoping for a speedy recovery and more good news for your DH.  I think you made the right decision to retire and spend more time with DH.  In 5 years, you probably won't regret not working, but you could very well regret not spending more time at home.  I truly hope that you both have many more trips to Hawaii in your futures.  

Prayers.


Sandy


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Liz - I hope for a speedy recovery for your husband. And some peace and sleep for you.

elaine


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds like the surgery went well.  I hope your DH has a speedy and uncomplicated recovery.  Enjoy your time with him and know you're in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 11, 2010)

I finally slept OK in my own bed, without a sleeping pill. What a blessing. Sam did not need any more blood last night (none since surgery), so that should mean the spleen was the culprit and now that it is gone, he should be able to make and keep his own blood cells.
I so appreciate all your prayers for his recovery. We won't know about the biopsy of the tumor or the spleen until Tuesday, but this is a big improvement!
Liz


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Wonderful news, Liz. Hope all continues to go well.
elaine


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 11, 2010)

Liz, I just checked in tonight, after some time away, and was so sorry to read about Sam's problems.  I am adding my prayers that he will make a full recovery, and these upsets will be a thing "of the past".  How frightening, and frustrating, waiting to learn the source of the problem, and the lack of communication is a big pain, in itself.
I pray that all will be well.  Did you lose the Hawaii week completely. or can you reschedule?  
Jean....hoping to hear more good news soon.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am praying for both of you.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 12, 2010)

You'll are on our prayer list.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2010)

*Glad to hear the upbeat news*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I finally slept OK in my own bed, without a sleeping pill. What a blessing. Sam did not need any more blood last night (none since surgery), so that should mean the spleen was the culprit and now that it is gone, he should be able to make and keep his own blood cells.
> I so appreciate all your prayers for his recovery. We won't know about the biopsy of the tumor or the spleen until Tuesday, but this is a big improvement!
> Liz



Liz:  We are here at Kona Hawaiian and wished we could have gotten together with you; but happy that so far your DH is doing better than originally thought.

It has been overcast and drizzly here, so you haven't missed much weather-wise.  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 13, 2010)

Great news Liz.  All my best to you for continued success.

Brian


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 16, 2010)

Joan and Cathy, take a swim for me, please. Sam is home as of yesterday and doing really well. We still have the anxiety of biopsy results to come, both for the spleen and the tumor they took out that had eaten the kidney. That tumor was 7 inches across and about 4 inches top to bottom. Ugh! Really ugly, they showed me a picture. We are praying for positive results that there is no more cancer and no other problem than the spleen causing the blood problem. We see the hematologist on Thursday and a week later the urologist.
 We gave away our Kona week as it was an exchange week, but we were able to move our Paniolo Green week to the end of October, so hopefully, all will be well and we can go then.
 Thank you all so much for your prayers and encouragement,
 Liz


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Liz - I am keeping my fingers crossed for a great outcome.

elaine


----------

